# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  العربي يعين مصباح رسميا مدربا لفريق كرة القدم

## الحصن نيوز

اعلن النادي العربي رسميا مباشرة منير مصباح عمله مديرا فنيا لفريق العربي لكرة القدم، حيث قاد أول وجبة تدريبيه للفريق في مدينة اربد.




ووفقا لعضو إدارة النادي محمد عثامنة فان العربي توصل الى اتفاق مع مصباح لتولي مهمة قيادة الفريق خلال دوري المناصير للمحترفين، حيث تم الاتفاق على ان يتولى المدرب عمله رسميا بعد نهاية مرحلة الذهاب. 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

